# 446 Ingersoll Case Garden tractor



## hringersoll (May 15, 2012)

Engine stops when it gets hot.

I HAVE A 1984 446 INGERSOLL CASE GARDEN TRACTOR. ABOUT 3 YEARS AGO I BEGAN HAVING THIS PROBLEM. UNTIL THEN IT HAS RUN GREAT. I HAVE A TILLER, SNOW BLOWER AND 48 INCH MOWER SO IT’S USED A LOT.
IN COLD WEATHER IT RUNS OK. 

WHEN THE OUTSIDE TEMPERATURE GETS ABOUT 80 DEGREES AND THE TRACTOR HAS BEEN RUNNING MAYBE A HOUR, GIVE OR TAKE, IT APPEARS TO RUN OUT OF FUEL. IF I CHOKE IT, IT WILL START AND AS I GRADUALLY OPEN THE CHOCK IT WILL RUN NORMALLY FOR A WHILE AND THEN THE SAME THING OCCURS. 

ANOTHER OPTION IS TO LET IT COOL A FEW MINUTES AND THE IT WILL START AND RUN OK UNTIL IT REACHES THAT HIGHER OPERATING TEMPERATURE AGAIN. WHEN IT STOPS YOU CAN HEAR THE FUEL SIZZLING.

I’VE REROUTED THE FUEL LINE TO THE COOLEST PLACE I CAN FIND AND INSULATED THE LINE NEAR THE CARBURETOR. IT SEEMS TO RUN OK IF I REMOVE THE HOOD. I’VE BLOWN AIR AROUND THE CYLINDER AREA TO REMOVE ANY OBSTRUCTION. THERE WAS NON.

THE LATEST WAS TO TRY NON-ETHANOL GAS THINKING THE ADDED ALCOHOL CAUSES IT TO RUN HOTTER. MIGHT BE BETTER, BUT THE PROBLEM STILL EXITS.

I CHANGED THE COIL A WHILE BACK AND I MAY TRY A NEW ONE AGAIN.

THANKS FOR LISTENING AND ANY HELP IS GREATLY APPRECIATED.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Welcome to the forum! It sounds as if there's a problem in the fan shrouds/carb area. Any chance there's a mouse nest under the shrouds?


----------



## hringersoll (May 15, 2012)

I doubt it. The remains of a mouse wouldn't last in there for 3 years.


----------



## mossy30oddsix (Jul 13, 2012)

Im having the same problem I just got my case 2 weeks ago I am restoring it from head to toe. Next winter. I talked to a dealer he said make sure your fins are clean on the engine. I took hood and fan and everything off to get to all the fins. Just need to put back together now I'll let you know if it worked for me


----------



## cmac (Jun 17, 2012)

Things to check:
- check the cap on gas tank make sure the tiny breather is not blocked.
- check the fuel tank to make sure the tiny screen is not blocked in the bottom of the tank by any debris.
- if the engine dies like its starving for fuel, spray some gas or starting fluid immediately into carb, if the engine restarts immediately it's a fuel delivery problem, rebuild or replace fuel pump. 

Just some quick fix ideas, if u resolve the issue please post the solution


----------



## cmac (Jun 17, 2012)

- its very important to keep the engine and cooler free of debris as well but that doesn't seem like it would cause the problems ur both speaking of. Good luck!


----------



## mossy30oddsix (Jul 13, 2012)

I mowed the other day, didn't shut off ,didn't act up at all She ran like a champ , I had everything from the fly wheel and forward off and cleaned took a small wire brush and got in them fins and sprayed simple green let it sit and work in then hosed worked out good Didn't over heat


----------



## mossy30oddsix (Jul 13, 2012)

Anyone know how much a 1976 case 446 tractor weighs with no weights just the tractor it's self


----------



## cmac (Jun 17, 2012)

Yes, approx. 700lbs... They're heavy machines!


----------



## mossy30oddsix (Jul 13, 2012)

Thanks. Still got beat by 400 jd it was a close one though


----------



## mossy30oddsix (Jul 13, 2012)

Can anyone help my hydraulic control valve leaks Just a little tiny bit would that affect the power of the tractor. Just dosnt seem to have enough power I posted a video on YouTube "1976 case 446" trying to pull a make shift sled my brother and I had a little pull between his JD 400 he out pulled me cause my tractor didn't have enough power. Any suggestions?? Thanks


----------



## mossy30oddsix (Jul 13, 2012)

I just put ag tires on it


----------



## mossy30oddsix (Jul 13, 2012)

Built new weight bar for my 1976 case 446. What yall think


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Nice job. What's the purpose of extending the ends?


----------



## mossy30oddsix (Jul 13, 2012)

Put more weights on just got to get more made up


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Make sure you balance the weight distribution front and rear so this doesn't happen.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Was that your tractor ARGEE ??


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

The main reason this happens,is because of the Ethanol in the fuel. It happens with my truck,as well. It doesn't seem to affect fuel-injected systems,though ,as the fuel doesn't sit in a fuel bowl,and thus ,doesn't boil away.
I'm currently trying to find/make some carburettor heat shields,to stop it.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

jhngardner367 said:


> Was that your tractor ARGEE ??


Yes! I did that early this past summer.


----------



## mossy30oddsix (Jul 13, 2012)

I pull a lot my brother pulls a JD 50 and 60 Farm boys have pretty good idea what we are doing.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

mossy30oddsix said:


> I pull a lot my brother pulls a JD 50 and 60 Farm boys have pretty good idea what we are doing.


Have no doubt about that! But tractors can flip over or upend in a heartbeat and can do it to anyone. My tractor reared up on a hill that I had climbed countless times with various implements. The sprayer I had on had just a little to much weight and up she came. Thankfully the building was there and stopped it from going over backwards so I came out of it in fairly good shape, just a few cuts and bruises. I guess it proves that we can never be to vigilant when it comes to safety.


----------



## stefsdaddyc (Jul 10, 2013)

Heat is the problem. The enemy of all small engines. Dirt collects to cooling fins during use. Wash engine after it cools a while. Start engine to a fast idle then spray water into cooling fan. This will force water and dirt out through cooling fins from under engine covers. Also wash hydraulic pump. If you lack power for motion and lifting the pump is most likely in need of replacement. Had this happen on my 646. New pump is around $220. Surplus Center has them. 1-800-488-3407.


----------

